# A story I shouldn't have to tell :(



## shortz (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey everyone im a 24 year old male sometime 6 years ago my bowel movements changed they were loose more frequent and lacked the normal shape always coming out in small pieces. I suffered with lots of bloating in my left side. If I waited to long to eat I got bloated if I had a bm I got bloated. Like a dummy I was embarrassed thought it waa my diet so I ate better and lifted weights and it helped with the bloating. I delt woth it for a few years. A year ago I started taking metamucil once a day and suddenly my bloating went down my bowel movements were more formed infact once and a while id have a normal bm like I use too. Id always have bloating and gas in the morning but then id go to the bathroom and felt better. After a few months the fiber lost effectiveness and I had really loose stool thqt came out in small bits and for 2 days I felt awful I mean right after the bm I felt awful and wished I just held it in. I started taking metamucil 2x a week now and id have days besides in the morning where my stomach didn't bother me one bit.

But then 2 weeks ago late at night I had chicken and rice and a lil pasya and some white small bead shaped food I never ate and 30mins to a hour later my stomach started hurting.the day after I had loose small stool again bloating and my lower left side felt terrible and I had a stomach ache. I ate some spinach and my stools were green for 3 days and for 2 weeks now ive had a slight burning sensation in mu rectum. My stools have changed again too now my stools are more formed in the morning but then 30 mins later while eating I have to go again and im more bloated and it feels like my left side from the end of my rib cage down it feels like something is in there.

As for the color of my stools there all kinds of colors sometimes..sometimes I see a lil black inside but its brown outside sometimes it has a red orange tinge to it which I pray is just metamucil sometimes I see red spots but im never sure 100 percent its blood.

Im worried everyday I have cancer and I'm dying when at my age I should be thinking of living. I havnt even met the g.i doctor I was refered too but they have set.up a sigmoidoscopy for me.on the 16th ive called to ask if it can be sooner.

Im sorry for my words being all over the place but thats how my body is as well


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm glad you are getting in to a GI tomorrow! Good luck!!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

How did the appointment go? Hope your having good days.


----------

